# lafarge



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

has anyone tried lafarge level 5 mud for finishing over regular board instead of there level 5 board.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

msd said:


> has anyone tried lafarge level 5 mud for finishing over regular board instead of there level 5 board.


Their board is garbage so I refuse to buy any other of their products. In fact I hate lafarge so much I stopped giving business to one of my suppliers because they sent me some sheets once with a delivery even though my account clearly says on the top of all my slips in bold letters NO LAFARGE BOARD


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I do agree that the board is complete crap.... had a huge problem a few years back and had to rip 360 boards due to paper delamination. but..... there mud is far superior to anything I've ever used.


----------



## Revinblack (Apr 26, 2011)

For use in the finishing coat the stuffs great.air bubbles rise to the surface and sands down real smooth.other then the finish coat I wouldn't use it for setting tape or what-not


----------

